# Andrew Nicholson injured



## Orangehorse (11 August 2015)

Ahh, poor Andrew.  Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Honey08 (12 August 2015)

Yes what a shame, I expect he may not be at Burghley defending his crown this year.


----------



## teapot (12 August 2015)

Am glad to see the better news this afternoon. I've really warmed to him in recent years and having seen him get lost in the sj at Gatcombe on Sunday, it reminded me that it can happen to the God himself, let alone us mere mortals. 

Hope he's back riding as soon as he's ok to do so, definately wouldn't be the same without him riding past on his 10 different rides of the day.


----------



## JennBags (12 August 2015)

Poor chap, I think I read he's had surgery on his neck?  Was a bit of a shock that Mr Stickability didn't for once!


----------



## Supertrooper (12 August 2015)

One of my favourite riders, get well soon Andrew xx


----------



## NZJenny (21 August 2015)

At home and recovering.  98% chance of paralysis from that injury, according to the news here today.  He is one very lucky rider.


----------

